# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Обзор телефона Nokia N97

## Akasey

*Обзор телефона Nokia N97*

*Дисплей*

Установленная в N97 матрица имеет разрешение nHD (360 x 640 пикселей). При диагонали 3,5 дюйма это не самое высокое разрешение среди представленных в hi-end-сегменте, однако работать с дисплеем очень комфортно. Все иконки, текстовые контекстные меню достаточно крупные, затруднения не возникнут даже у людей с плохим зрением. Яркости экрану хватает с запасом, датчик освещенности автоматически предлагает даже несколько большую степень, чем хотелось бы.


В плане цветопередачи матрица несколько уступает таковым в лучших коммуникаторах НТС либо флагманах корейских производителей. Впрочем, если объективно оценивать дисплей, то эта разница несущественна. Нельзя не отметить просто превосходное поведение экрана на солнце: под прямыми солнечными лучами информация воспринимается без проблем, дисплей не слепнет совершенно.


Матрица выполнена по резистивной технологии. Это означает, что экран воспринимает нажатия любыми предметами, а не только подушечками пальцев. Чувствительность дисплея оптимальная. Для того чтобы нажатия фиксировались, необходимо совершать в меру четкие и сильные «клики».
В комплекте со смартфоном поставляется необычный стилус. Его можно прикрепить к корпусу с помощью ремешка. В сложенном состоянии перо вполне уместно в качестве бирки производителя, благо выполнено из металла. Как стилус эту деталь можно использовать после отстегивания колпачка, который остается висеть на ремешке. Не следует забывать пристегивать перо обратно к колпачку, к которому оно крепится достаточно уверенно.

*Программная платформа*

Как уже упоминалось, N97 базируется на Symbian v 9.4. Аналогичную программную основу имеет и Nokia 5800 XpressMusic. Однако по сравнению с музыкальной моделью возможности мобильной ОС в новинке расширены.



Одним из самых значительных нововведений стала поддержка виджетов на рабочем столе. В 5800, если вспомнить, мы наблюдали лишь пробный шар: были доступны панели быстрого запуска, а также закладка с контактами, историей событий с ними.
В N97 мы видим готовую, законченную платформу для работы с виджетами. По умолчанию пользователю доступно около 15 мини-приложений. Для реализации всех возможностей большинство из них требуют подключения к интернету. В целом, заметим, что наличие интернет-соединения для N97 критично, в противном случае функциональность модели ограничена.



Использование доступных ресурсов действительно увлекательно, но для этого, как уже писали, требуется подключение к сети. Впрочем, если вы не считаете нужным быть в курсе свежайших обновлений, в настройках рабочего стола можно установить «Автономный главный экран»: виджеты обновляться не будут, зато постоянно будет выскакивать запрос на разрешение подключения к интернету, что несколько утомляет при частом использовании телефона.
Главный экран можно перелистнуть, в результате чего все виджеты кроме «титульного блока» (время, дата, профиль) исчезнут с рабочего стола. На рабочий стол можно установить до пяти панелей мини-приложений, есть возможность менять их расположение по отношению друг к другу. Эти же пять блоков отлично смотрятся при повороте дисплея на 90 градусов.
Запущенные виджеты отображаются в менеджере загрузок, принудительно закрыть их не получится. Беспокоиться о быстродействии системы нет смысла: при пяти активных вкладках на рабочем столе и запущенном в фоновом режиме плеере браузинг по интернету либо одному из новостных приложений происходит без рывков и зависаний.
Очевидным достоинством виджетов от Nokia является возможность дополнительной загрузки новых утилит. Несмотря на то что пока количество доступных мини-программ невелико, ситуация должна измениться к лучшему в кратчайшие сроки. Этому поспособствуют сформированная база преданных поклонников Symbian и статус открытой платформы у самой системы.
Это же оптимистичное утверждение актуально для всего каталога приложений Ovi Store. Сервис был представлен в конце мая, через две недели после сворачивания Ovi Share — не оправдавшего ожиданий файлообменного сервиса.
Ovi Store оформлен по аналогии с другими онлайн-магазинами приложений (iPhone, Android). Есть сортировка по рейтингу файлов либо по их назначению (программы, игры, фоновые рисунки). В меню программы имеется отдельный пункт «Мое содержимое», в котором можно просмотреть и запустить уже загруженные с помощью Ovi Store приложения.
Количество программ пока невелико. Следует учитывать, что Ovi Store находится онлайн лишь месяц, а доступные в нем приложения подходят лишь очень ограниченному числу смартфонов.
Не все предустановленные программы имеют свои упрощенные версии, некоторые из них открываются традиционным способом — через меню. В последнем имеется возможность менять местами папки и файлы, создавать новые директории.
Опишем подробнее некоторые установленные приложения, показавшиеся нам наиболее интересными.
JoikuSpot позволит делать из смартфона точку доступа. Другие устройства с поддержкой WLAN будут распознавать N97 как хот-спот и использовать для подключения к интернету возможности передачи данных GSM-модуля телефона.
Traveller предлагает набор информации, который будет полезен при посещении малознакомой страны (погода, курсы валют, местное время). В списке городов есть и Минск. Следует отметить, что предлагаемая программой информация является актуальной и соответствует действительности.
С помощью Qik смартфон может транслировать видеоряд в прямом эфире, live-запись можно просматривать через веб-страницу этого сервиса (qik.com). Позже видеозаписи сохраняются на сервере и закрепляются за профилем пользователя. К слову, среди наиболее просматриваемых профилей на этом ресурсе оказался профиль Деми Мур.
FM-передатчик позволяет транслировать аудиоряд, воспроизводимый телефоном, на заданную частоту. Вопреки негативным отзывам о недостаточно качественной работе этой функции, трансляция аудиотракта происходила без сбоев на расстоянии вплоть до 4-х метров.

*Мультимедийные возможности*

Описание развлекательных возможностей смартфона следует предварить важным замечанием: в корпус модели уже помещен массив памяти объемом 32 ГБ. С помощью карт памяти формата microSD данную цифру можно удвоить, однако объективно это вряд ли понадобится. Планка памяти на 32 ГБ распознается как отдельный диск, отдельно указывается стандартная память телефона, составляющая несколько десятков мегабайт.


Предложенного объема памяти более чем достаточно для организации полноценной фонотеки. Музыкальный плеер имеет стандартный для Symbian интерфейс, есть возможность просматривать загруженные треки единым списком либо сортировать их по исполнителю, альбому, жанру и т. д.
Виртуальные клавиши проигрывателя крупные. Если потренироваться, то можно даже научиться верно попадать по ним, не вынимая смартфон из кармана. Единственное нарекание — при заблокированном дисплее невозможно поменять громкость звука, необходимо прежде разблокировать экран. Существенным недостатком это, впрочем, не является.
Для просмотра видеофайлов предусмотрено отдельное приложение, также ставшее стандартным для смартфонов на базе Symbian. Формат AVI по умолчанию не поддерживается, необходимо либо устанавливать дополнительное приложение, либо конвертировать видео до загрузки в формат MP4.
При конвертации теряется качество видеоизображения, поэтому это не самый лучший вариант. Тем не менее клипы с YouTube и новостных каналов выглядят на этом дисплее отлично. Кстати, просмотренные через AP News ролики автоматически сохраняются в памяти смартфона.
Работа с фотографиями осуществляется через одноименный пункт меню. Возможна сортировка отснятых материалов по месяцам, альбомам, меткам. Зумирование снимков происходит быстро, без подтормаживаний.

*Камера*

Установленный фотомодуль имеет предельное разрешение 5 Мп. Финская компания отказалась от вступления в активную гонку мегапикселей: до сих пор не представлена единственная модель с 8-мегапиксельной фотокамерой — Nokia N86 8MP.


Получаемые снимки незначительно отличаются по качеству от фотографий, сделанных другими мобильными камерами с 5 Мп, и практически идентичны изображениям, сделанным при помощи фотомодуля в модели N96. Если отказаться от цифрового приближения, то фотографии получаются достаточно резкими. При использовании зума становятся различимы шумы, картинка получается замыленной.
Качество видео также стандартно для фотомодуля такого уровня. Максимальное разрешение — 640 х 480 пикселей, скорость записи — 30 кадров в секунду. Получаемые ролики имеют достаточное разрешение и четкость для комфортного просмотра на крупных мониторах. При цифровом приближении резкость значительно ухудшается, картинка разбивается на пиксели, объекты теряют четкую границу.

*Аккумулятор*

Установленного аккумулятора емкостью 1500 мАч хватило в среднем на три неполных дня. При этом смартфон в течение двух часов исполнял функцию плеера и примерно столько же находился онлайн (через GPRS, WLAN). При постоянно активном GPRS-соединении заряжать N97 придется через день.

Взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

